# XM Parental Control



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You can block access to the channels on your XM radio that frequently use explicit language (XL).


```
The following channels are designated explicit language:
CHANNEL 	       CATEGORY
41  Boneyard        Hard Rock
48  Squizz          Hard Alternative
53  Fungus          Punk, Hardcore & Ska
65  The Rhyme       Classic Hip Hop
66  Raw             Uncut Hip Hop
150 XM Comedy       Uncensored Comedy
153 Laugh Attack    Uncensored Comedy
202 High Voltage    The Opie & Anthony Show
```
How XM defines explicit language (XL) channels:

XM designates a channel with an "XL" notation when the programming content on the channel
contains frequent explicit language, which may include indecent, profane, vulgar, offensive, or
otherwise inappropriate material that may not be suitable for all audiences.

To block access to these channels, go to http://www.xmradio.com/parentalcontrols/index.jsp
Enter your Radio ID and billing zip code in the space provided, then check the box to confirm
that you own the radio and want to block explicit language channels, the click on 'submit".

Notes:

1) Make sure your radio is activated before you attempt to block channels.

2) If your radio came installed in a new vehicle, you will not be able to block channels until you
complete the activation process. Call XM 1-800-967-2346 to activate your XM satellite radio
service.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

That's handy, but what they need to do is develop a link to block a bunch more channels. There are many that I would never listen to. You should be able to selectively block any channel that you want to.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard, with the Roady XT, you can store up to 30 of your fav channels on pre-sets and
ignore the garbage. If you have more than 30 favs, make a list then key them in directly.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

You can call up XM and have then block any channels you wish, not just the xL channels, samething with Sirius. On XM I have the four CM channels blocked and on Sirius I have OutQ blocked. I just called up customer service and told them which channels I wanted blocked. 

Most satellite radio plug and play receivers (san the XM Roady line) allows you to skip channels. This comes in handy for the MLB, NHL and NCAA Play By Play channels when it's the off season.


----------

